

The state of the list - templaedhel
http://coffeelists.com/blog/2011/01/07/the-state-of-the-list/

======
DenisM
Google Tasks has a big interface:

<https://mail.google.com/tasks/canvas>

which you can also pull into separate window to make an "app".

------
TeMPOraL
Sad there's no mention about Org Mode. It's awesome :).

~~~
seltzered
I'm currently trying to setup mobileorg + dropbox to sync with my windows
machines and my iphone, and I've never used emacs (although I can grok vim).
I'll try to post a writeup when I finish it.

I'm coming to try mobileorg after not liking things/omnifocus being too mac-
oriented, hating onenote for being too windows-oriented (yes, I attempted to
use it for todo), and not liking remember the milk for charging the same price
as flickr. Google tasks isn't bad, but I disliked it's webapp-style popup in
gmail, nor the widget-style apps it has. The canvas thing looks interesting
though.

For basic todo list stuff I realized need something that can be easily made to
support a different OS/platform, and work natively (i.e. no webapps).

~~~
TeMPOraL
OneNote is a good piece of software, IMO. I keep majority of my notes there
(but I started using it long before I ever saw Emacs or heard about Org Mode).
I was thinking about migration, but some of my notes consist of drawings and
images pasted between text - I have no idea how to move something like that to
Org Mode, or make such notes there in the future.

~~~
seltzered
I agree. My problem is that I'm unfairly hellbent on any notes/task management
stuff being cross-platform, or having an open format. I wanted to make onenote
a central place for notes, drawings, etc. But I stopped once office 2011
arrived for mac WITHOUT onenote support.

This is usually where one suggests evernote as a viable alternative, but I
feel like they butchered much of the UI in the latest version, namely the fact
that tagging is way less intuitive in the latest versions.

------
mattstech
Been a pretty big fan of Things for a while. I have one database that sits on
Dropbox and automatically syncs between two Macs. Would like to see better
mobile syncing (would rather have desktop database replace what's on an iOS
device instead of merging the two). All in all, though, it's a great app with
a polished interface.

------
fr0sty
Contrary to the article <http://rememberthemilk.com> does support multiple
lists (I currently have a dozen or so).

I've been trying RTM for a few weeks and my biggest cons are:

1\. the mobile clients are hobbled. The wife and I Use the android and iOS
apps and constantly feel like common things are difficult and uncommon things
are impossible. You cannot creat a new list from the app, for instance.

2\. Poor support for batch operations. This is especially true on the mobile
app. The only batch operation is "complete/uncomplete".

The two big Pros: 1\. There is an iOS and an android client

2\. There is support for sharing lists between accounts.

------
thewordpainter
it's amazing how many project management tools allow you to rate your
priorities...but what does that really accomplish when you end up with 90%
high priorities?

you need to go a step further to differentiate the priorities. that's where
listing (AKA ranking) can really come in handy.

we actually took a hard look at leveraging our ranking software from
<http://gorankem.com> towards a PM play...but the space is just too saturated.
one of the existing players needs to add a feature to prioritize within the
(high) priorities

anybody know of a PM tool that may do the job?

------
adaml_623
You forgot <http://www.toomanylists.com>.

Oh wait... That's cause I haven't finished it yet :-D

~~~
adaml_623
Probably be my November App for 2011 as well as 2010

------
f7u12
I personally use Toodledo [<http://www.toodledo.com/>]

~~~
yaxdotcom
I too use Toodledo, on the iPad and web. I have even used it collaboratively
to track tasks with my virtual assistant. It's got complexity (you can
organize tasks by folders, goals, priorities, status, and more) but if you're
not overwhelmed with all the options, you can use it for simple list making.
It feels very much like a personal effort by a single developer. It runs well
though the interface is pretty much lists and boxes, not design art.

------
michaelbuckbee
Listable works really well for iPhone + web users and syncing across multiple
accounts.

------
notsosmart
Wunderlist is actually available for both Mac & Windows now.

